

Inactivity 'as deadly as smoking' - equilibrium
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-18882149

======
Saavedro
Reality: Inactivity is /as strongly correlated with/ being unhealthy as
smoking is.

Unhealthy people, naturally, don't feel happy, energetic, and in general up
for going outside pretty much of the time, and as such are less active. You
can take any handful of unhealthy people and they are likely to be relatively
sedentary compared to healthy folks, but they're probably all unhealthy for
different reasons.

Same with the "sitting will kill you" articles that pop up every now and then.
The causality is there, it's just being drawn in the wrong direction.

------
BasDirks
link is wrong, should be <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-
politics-18876880>

